# Huge SHIMANO shoe....stiff...race worthy...cheap



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

Dudes! I'm so excited that there is finally a STIFF shoe for us big guys.

Check out my full review here of the new Shimano m086. It's a great shoe. Hopefully it will hold up over time.


----------



## jlib (Apr 22, 2009)

fastmtnbiker33w said:


> Dudes! I'm so excited that there is finally a STIFF shoe for us big guys.
> 
> Check out my full review here of the new Shimano m086. It's a great shoe. Hopefully it will hold up over time.


That is great but it is not very wide, that other element of the big guy's dilemma. But in your case it works out well so I say Bravo!


----------



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

jlib said:


> That is great but it is not very wide, that other element of the big guy's dilemma.


True. I think Shimano must use a rounded off 2x4 for their lasts. If you have a pancake foot, they probably wouldn't work. I still have lots of ratchet strap and velcro left for my feet, so a higher volume foot would probably still work in them.


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*where?*

Where did you buy them?


----------



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

I got the 51's through wheelworld.com and the 50's through universalcycles.com. Universal still has 51 and 52.

The good thing is knowing that Shimano is making this shoe in this size. So if all else fails, have your local shimano shoe dealer order them for you.


----------



## Zzbog (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello, is it comfortable to walk in them? Not long walks, you know, but some occasional shop walk-ins during long hikes?

I consider them for touring (like the loooks!)

Also is the sole carbon fibre or rubber?

Thanks!


----------



## fastmtnbiker33w (Feb 3, 2004)

The midsole is a fiberglass reinforced composite. It is plenty stiff for hammering hard with tiny pedals like eggbeaters. The outsole is sticky rubber and my wife has yet to yell at me for walking around the house in them.


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

*how are they wearing?*

Big Dave,
How're they holding up? The uppers ripping shrinking?
After reading your and Team Dicky's review I'm about to pull the trigger.
An update here or on your blog would be appreciated.
Cheers,
Matt in Bisbee


----------

